# snowshoe, WV



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

as of 11/9. w00t!

so with snowshoe opening november 21 (day before turkey day) i want to know if anyone is going? i'm planning on riding down friday or saturday (23rd or 24th) but i'm looking for someone in the area to ride with me or to meet up with someone to board with that day. anyone down?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you just talking about going down for the day??? Cause I'm probably more than down for that just ned to know.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i'm talking just for the day. interested?

i've never been there before but google maps says about 4.5 hours. ouch.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea I've never been either but I knew it was like a 5 hour ride or something around that time frame. Which day are you trying to go on?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

I was thinking friday since i have off and the wife still has to work. whats your schedule like?


any no one else is interested in this trip? nrg? mooz? cmon man your always talking about how much vacation you have to burn and how fridays are no production changes day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

not to hijack but along the same lines...I'll be there Dec 10-11 with some friends and my fam...if anyone's going to be in the area let me know!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cool cool. where ya from Jeremy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

South Carolina...Charleston

Guess I should fill that in in my profile


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ouch, i was going to tell you to shoot up when we are there but thats a little far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah...it's a hike for a one day trip! When I go it's normally for a few days at the least.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

i'll be there!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cool. where you from nate?

dcp, you still interested?

oh, and i think nuggster and a couple other heads from sb.com are heading down as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

im from northern virginia. long ass drive


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't on Friday gotta be at work and can't get off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

me! me! me! and my boyfriend. unless he has to work that night, which he probably does. you said take off friday & go down then? from experience i'd say you'd be best to leave at the butt-crack of dawn or it's not going to be worth the drive & time to ride. the slopes are only open till 4, so with a 5 hour drive you'd be better off leaving at like 5am & getting there at first tracks & riding all day. i definitely can't do that, as i have to get my kids to the bus stop at 7:30. i'd be down for saturday though...provided i have the money for a lift ticket...being that i have no job. we'll see how the week goes though


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> from experience i'd say you'd be best to leave at the butt-crack of dawn or it's not going to be worth the drive & time to ride.


if i go thats what i'm going to do. not sure yet. thats a long ride by myself even if i have heads to ride with when i get there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

did anyone go? i ended up not being able to last weekend. but a week from today im hoping to go!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nuggster from TOS went. i never got my board back from the shop ;(


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

i was going to go down today but then we decided to wait a bit longer. the report was that it's only about two runs that are open...4 that lead into two & all greens...and crazy busy. we figured it'd be better to wait till more runs are open. plus i'm broker than broke.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

2 runs? wow! glad i didnt make that drive then, i woulda been pissed.

weird tho, looks like a lot of snow on the cams.


----------

